# Fate of the Norns: Ragnarok - Denizens of the North!



## avalkauskas (Mar 25, 2014)

*Blood and darkness soak the cosmic tree... From the fractured Viking kingdoms of Norveig to the siege of Asgard, Ragnarok is here!*

*The Fate of the Norns: Ragnarok game gets its first full sized Viking lore book. When we say full sized, we mean it! It's over 200 pages (before we add the full-colour art!) and is filled with interesting and important personalities who influence the world around them. There are majestic locales ready for exploration, magic artifacts of renown, fearsome monsters, new playable archetypes (with new powers and skills for the RGS game system) as well as a playable saga that continues the intrigue that started in Fafnir's Treasure. This tome has been 9 months in the making!
*
*We set out to produce quality products with our first books and we look to continue the trend by asking for your support in funding the 5-star art, layout and editing we need. The manuscript is done, some small player archetype tweaks remain and the rest is ready for the editor. All we need are the funds to add that awesome Fate of the Norns: Ragnarok polish!
*
Hi, I'm the author and I am around for any questions that I can answer about the upcoming *Denizens of the North* book, or the *Fate of the Norns* line in general? Now that funding has been met, we have a bunch of really fun stretch goals coming up. There are 4 new player archetypes that are already unlocked. Each of the following archetypes also has 3 specializations that alter the role & powers.
- The Blacksmith, inspired by the Dvergar, who can create wondrous magic artifacts
- The Druid, not high fantasy, but rather the celtic version that deals with wood, stars and song
- Berzerkir, rage and more rage, all the way up to Modr where bear shape is possible
- And the latest unlock which was the Angel of Death, a mysterious devotee of Hel
- ???_mystery archetype_??? still awaiting being unlocked.

We also have aesthetic stretch goals. As we have done with past books, we aim to create a visual feast, but the ideal funds for end to end artwork differ from the minimums needed to produce a nice book. If we hit the next one, we can deliver a host of 2-page art spreads that depict the conflict within Midgard. There is a little bit of a "Game of Thrones" feel to the world because Ragnarok started with the death of King Harald "Fair Hair" (the first king to unify the petty kingdoms of Noveig). He was a promiscuous king, having many high-born and low-born children... oh and he left no clear lines of succession! So as we enter the second age of Ragnarok, negotiations have broken down and assassins have replaced words. There are many spectacular visuals for the conflict that rages across Midgard.

There's also a very cool saga that's included. It deals with the Cornerstone of the World, the place where Yggdrasil holds up Midgard- a vital asset for both gods and Jotuns. We also introduce a new X-factor to the war, an ancient evil that has begun to stir- Nidhogg the proto-serpent. Some say that the Norns cannot render him on the tapestry of fate, granting him the ability to derail destiny! We may be able to add some additional vignettes to this saga as some intermediate stretch goals are announced. 





One of the next stretch goals is for URGS- Universal Runic Game System. We envision it as a GURPS meets FATE Core but with runes. The players have tried to adapt the Runic Game System to other campaign worlds, and we feel its our duty to help them. While the RGS at its core is as simple as every rune drawn is any cinematic action, creating new balanced skill/power content isn't trivial. We want it super simple, mapping the runes to a narrative (paragraph or bullet list) character description. We aim to remove arithmetic and distil it to achieving runic superiority. After performing a Wyrd (rune draw), you may "invoke your destiny" by consuming runes to achieve more rune pulls from your Essence bag... and you restore runes that were consumed by playing up your character's weaknesses and other story driven mechanics. The aim is to make it work for Cyberpunk to Zombie Apocalypse. Hopefully we can bundle this system into Denizens of the North.

Anyhow any questions you may have, fire away here or _preferably _on the Kickstarter page. _*


​PENDELHAVEN*_
http://www.pendelhaven.com
http://twitter.com/avalkauskas
FATE OF THE NORNS
http://www.fateofthenorns.com
http://www.facebook.com/fateofthenorns
http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/index.php?manufacturers_id=3107
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/avalkauskas/denizens-of-the-north
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/avalkauskas/fate-of-the-norns-gulveig
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/avalkauskas/iron-runes-of-power
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/avalkauskas/fate-of-the-norns-ragnarok-20th-anniversary-editio
Twitter #FOTNR


----------

